
New Gmail features - getp
http://mail.google.com/mail/help/intl/en-GB/about_whatsnew.html
======
Hexstream
Speaking of the emoticons feature, am I the only one to absolutely prefer good
old text emoticons over image ones? The silliest are the so-called "next-
generation emoticons", they're so silly-ugly.

~~~
almost
You're not the only one. A colon and bracket text smiley means a very
different thing to a big yellow smiling face as far as I'm concerned.

------
tpimental
These are really old. Colored labels have been out for a while.

------
ajbatac
i think the list should be this one instead:
<http://mail.google.com/mail/help/intl/en/about_whatsnew.html>

------
johnrob
When are they going to add a To-Do list? Either in gmail or calendar. This
would be really helpful.

~~~
cstejerean
check out remember the milk. Their FF plugin integrates nicely with GMail (and
then there is Twitted and even voice call integration). Pretty slick service.

------
colgur
I'd like to see segregation of attachments (should probably put the suggestion
to the team). My brother's wife always sends photos as attachments. I have to
download them manually if I want them in picassa which is tedious.

~~~
colgur
Never mind, Zenbe beat them to it: <http://www.zenbe.com/>.

------
epi0Bauqu
These aren't new. When something's new it usually get announced on the blog
and there is some sort of red new link in the upper right.

~~~
almost
That link is showing up for me right now on gmail, probably explains why this
got posted.

------
alaskamiller
I wish I can edit attachments via Google Docs and send it back out again.

